# An Intermediate Google SketchUp Tutorial - Part 2



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

For those interested I just released Part 2 of An Intermediate Google SketchUp Tutorial to my Chiefwoodworker’s Blog. This tutorial builds on my previous multipart beginner’s SketchUp tutorial titled “Drawing A Bedside Table” ( http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm ). This new tutorial focuses on modeling furniture pieces which require components that are curved. It begins with very simple curves created via circles and progresses to complex components with curves created via Bezier curves. This tutorial will probably require in excess of six parts to complete. Check it out.

Thanks.


----------

